# Ceiling Trim Coming Loose



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

A trim strip that covers the gap between 2 ceiling panels is coming loose and needs to be fixed. I have not seen the ceiling frame so don't know what's there to attach it to. Has anyone re affixed one before?

BTW no water/leaks are involved.


----------



## Eric&Lesley (Jul 26, 2006)

We have the very same issue going on and we need to repair it as well. I'm anxious to hear if anyone else has had this problem. 
Lesley


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

We to are having the same issue.


----------



## Acadia Hiker (May 29, 2007)

Stinkin' gravity...


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

I had a strip of trim come loose along my entry door - on the wall. I used a bead of construction adhesive to repair it. Make sure to get the type that bonds quickly. Put the bead of adhesive on the trim itself, put it in place and use some of the blue painters tape to hold it in place while it sets up. You'll have to hold pressure on itfor a minute or so to get a good bond, so multiple people might be helpful if its a long piece.

Good Luck, Glenn


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I don't have the problem, but I'd think some heavy duty double sided sticky tape would solve the problem. The trim isn't really "holding" anything up...it is just there to hide the line where the two piece met.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The roof rafter is steel and the trim is stapled to it. The biggest issue with re stapling the trim peice back up is setting the correct air pressure for the staple gun. This is the reason many people have the issue to start with, Gilligan just had to much pressure to the gun at the factory and pushed the staples all the way through the trim peice.

So to avoid putting a hundred holes in the ceiling, get a 1x4 long enough to go end to end on the trim peice as a strong back, then use one or more 2x4 to act as braces from the floor to the 1x4, use a very small amount of construction glue between the trim and the ceiling and then brace the strong back up to hold the trim peice in place. If you have a tendency to use too much glue at times, cover the 1x4 with wax paper.


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Or you can do it the same way listed above but use acrylic painters chauking. That way if a little flows out the sides you can clean it up with a wet rag. Kirk


----------

